# ארוסה



## TalomedIvrit

ארוסה can mean "fiancée" or "her fiancé".  Is there a difference in pronunciation?


----------



## slus

In modern Hebrew there's no difference in pronunciation. In the past they used to pronounce the letter Heh is "her fiance", but not any more.


----------



## shalom00

Some do, mostly those of Sefaradic and Yemenite origin.


----------



## Drink

shalom00 said:


> Some do, mostly those of Sefaradic and Yemenite origin.



Even in everyday conversation?


----------



## GeriReshef

Drink said:


> Even in everyday conversation?


There is no difference in a daily use.
Maybe when it deals with reading in the bible as a religious cult, there are different traditions regarding how to pronounce, and only people who learnt those tradition will follow them.
Additionally, in coloquial Hebrew most of us will say הארוס שלה instead of ארוסה.


----------



## LXNDR

And how should ארוסה in the sense of הארוס שלה be properly pronounced? Arus'Ha or arusaH?


----------



## Drink

LXNDR said:


> And how should ארוסה in the sense of הארוס שלה be properly pronounced? Arus'Ha or arusaH?



arusaH


----------



## LXNDR

OK


----------

